# Risk management book for Rita



## Essam abdelmonem (20 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا ريت يا جماعه اى حد عنده كتاب ريتا للريسك يتفضل يحط رابط....
وياريت يكون اخر اصدار.
Risk management book for Rita -- if any one have it share the link.


----------



## eng_ashour81 (6 يناير 2013)

يا ريت من فضلكوا يا جماعه ( ان امكن فى اقرب وقت ) وجزالكم الله خير


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (15 يناير 2013)

سلام يوجد مرفق كتاب ارجو أن يفيد
انا اسفة لم استطع رفع الملف ارجو المساعدة بشرح طريقة الرفع من الخوة الأعضاء لأني أول مره أحاول ولم أعرف


----------



## تامر عبد الله (22 يناير 2013)

يا جماعة الخير ال عندة طريقة لرفع الكتاب يفيد الاخت لاننا بجد محتاجين هذا الكتاب


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (25 يناير 2013)

Upload Files, MP3, Music. Free File Hosting To Share Files


يمكن استخدام الرابط المرفق لرفع الملفات


----------



## nofal (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## amaino (12 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اليكم الاصدار الاخير
PMPآ® Exam Prep 7th Edition - Rita Mulcahy
PMPآ® Exam Prep 7th Edition - Rita Mulcahy - Download - 4shared


----------



## Karim2020 (14 فبراير 2013)

يعطيكم ألف عافية على جهودكم...​


----------



## hhmdan (14 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Essam abdelmonem (16 فبراير 2013)

ياجماعه ده كتاب ريتا بتاع ادارة المشروعات انا عاوز كتاب ادارة المخاطر ان امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (16 فبراير 2013)

صديقي 
يا ليت لو تستطيع إعطاءنا إسم الكتاب حتى نستطيع البحث والمساعدة ، أو رابط الكتاب في موقع Amazon لنعرف ما هو الكتاب المطلوب 

لك تحياتي 

أحمد


----------



## تامر عبد الله (19 فبراير 2013)

Ahmad Alzahrani قال:


> صديقي
> يا ليت لو تستطيع إعطاءنا إسم الكتاب حتى نستطيع البحث والمساعدة ، أو رابط الكتاب في موقع Amazon لنعرف ما هو الكتاب المطلوب
> 
> لك تحياتي
> ...



اليك أخي الفاضل رابط الكتاب
Risk Management, Tricks of the Trade for Project Managers: Rita Mulcahy: 9780971164796: Amazon.com: Books_


----------



## Essam abdelmonem (20 فبراير 2013)

facebook.com/groups/Cairo.PMP/


----------



## eng_ashour81 (25 فبراير 2013)

ارجوا يا جماعه الخير ان تعونونى على ايجاد هذا الكتاب مع مراعاة ان اسمه
Risk management tricks of trade for project manager 2 edition 

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## freshh (22 مايو 2014)

أرجوا رفع الكتاب للضرورة 

https://itrnsfr.com


----------



## wwwalid (8 يونيو 2015)

ارجو المساعدة بتزويدي او رفع البرنامج (PM fastrack RMP)وشكرا


----------

